# question about amp bass remote knob applications



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

OK, so I'm looking to pick up a good old school amp that has the option of having a bass remote. They almost all use some form of a phone style connector for attachment. My question is... has anybody ever tried to interchange brands or remote knobs and do they work universally? Specific example... the most prevalent knob available on ebay are Rockford Fosgate ones. Well, if I want to use one of those on an Infinity or Sony or Kicker amp will it do the job or would a person have to find the exact one?


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, no one had any input! At any rate, I went another direction so anyone who finds this still can disregard...


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm just seeing this now but I imagine with availability of cheap rca based gain knobs no one springs for the proper ones anymore. That said they all use cat5 so I would imagine you could make any knob work 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, that was my guess, but just hoping someone actually could verify.


----------

